# Starting Xorg



## vinhsynd (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm learning how to use FreeBSD and using the handbook as a guide to setup the system for the first time. I performed a minimal install from the boot CD and fetched/extracted the ports collection using portsnap. At this point in the handbook, it says to install Xorg I go to the Xorg directory in the ports collection and execute "make install clean". The compiling seemed to progress well, without errors. 

However the next step in the handbook is to load the X-server by running: 

% startx

This doesn't work for me - the Xorg does not start.
I get an "error command not found" message in response.

The hardware I'm using consists of:

Core2Quad Q6600
4gb DDR2-800 RAM
nVidia 680i motherboard
8800GT videocard
IDE 120gb HD


----------



## lyuts (Apr 15, 2009)

if you are doing this in the same terminal as Xorg installation, then you need to run:

> rehash
> startx


----------



## tangram (Apr 15, 2009)

Did you configure a xorg.conf file?

Please read up on http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 15, 2009)

As lyuts said, you may need to rehash.

Then, if using startx or xinit still doesn't work, you'll need to configure Xorg.
1. xorgconfig
2. move the configuration file from ./xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
It will most probably work now.


----------

